# Fix a freebie?



## Pony133 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm John.
I was in need of a compressor and I recieved this for free. An old sears 12 gallon. Can anyone give me some info on it? It only makes it up to about 85 psi before switching off and it can't restart itself once the pressure drops. I assume thats from the relief valve not working correctly. I've also never had an oiled compressor so I'm wondering where to fill the oil. 
Is it worth it to fix up? I was looking for something 2-3 times this size, but if i could get by with this for a while my pockets would be happy. Possibly replace everything but the motor and pump?


----------



## LansCompany (Apr 3, 2015)

You are better off with a new one.. The compressors you buy from those stores have loop holes that claim they produce a certain amount of PSI.. 

But, if you are into fixing things maybe its a keeper!


----------

